# Fleas!



## kodathevizsla (Feb 19, 2017)

The temperatures are rising in San Diego and my (almost) 7 year old vizsla is already getting a few fleas here and there. In the past we've had so much difficulty with fleas... meaning it's borderline an infestation. We're super big on being natural and have been trying to avoid insecticides all this time but I just don't think i can go through another summer with fleas all over the house and itching my poor boy. I'm thinking about putting him on Frontline Plus but i've read so many horror stories about side effects. What are your experiences with Frontline or any other flea meds and do you recommend it?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've used it off and on, on Cash. He is sensitive to any oral flea meds, so I only use Frontline when needed. 
Having the other dogs on a flea meds, I only have to use it on him a few times, a year.
As with anything new, try it on a day your going to be home all day.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Diatomaceous earth (DE) has always worked for me and is completely non-toxic. Until a few months ago she had only picked up a few here or there which admittedly didn't test the validity of DE all that much, but after a trip to a dog park she had maybe a hundred or so. A couple flea combing sessions and rubbing a generous amount of DE into her coat eliminated them within a few days.


----------



## kodathevizsla (Feb 19, 2017)

einspänner said:


> Diatomaceous earth (DE) has always worked for me and is completely non-toxic. Until a few months ago she had only picked up a few here or there which admittedly didn't test the validity of DE all that much, but after a trip to a dog park she had maybe a hundred or so. A couple flea combing sessions and rubbing a generous amount of DE into her coat eliminated them within a few days.


We've tried Diatomaceous Earth  we actually put it all over the house for over a week and i covered KoDa in it from head to toe... helped a little bit but was definitely not permanent.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry, didn't see your reply until now. Did you find anything that worked?


----------

